# Two Weeks to Break a Habit....



## Balto.Woof (Jul 25, 2008)

FA's been down for about 3 weeks now.    I just realized that I've moved FA out out my daily/weekly routine.  The habit/addiction seems to have been broken!!!   

I don't know if this is a bad things or a good thing. >_<

-Balto Woof


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 25, 2008)

*Word of the day:* Remission.

Learn it. Love it. Live it. Get the cold shakes.


----------



## Balto.Woof (Jul 25, 2008)

Yep, the delirium tremors just subsided. :neutral:


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 26, 2008)

I went through porn withdrawal. Not fun. I kept having dreams of naked fox boys running gleefully around me while I was chained to a pole, unable to do a thing. T.T

But I'm fine now. Really, yiff is the furthest thing from my mind. I'm into poledancing now. And mahjongg. Lots and lots of majohngg. And coffee? Did I mention coffee?


----------



## Antiroo (Jul 27, 2008)

with FA being down ive finnaly had time to draw again


----------



## SCW (Jul 28, 2008)

ive been getting by with web comics, im running out of good ones to read


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 28, 2008)

I don't remember the exact number of days that it supposedly takes to break a habit, but I reckon we should be past that date by now.


----------



## Fuzzypaws (Jul 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I don't remember the exact number of days that it supposedly takes to break a habit, but I reckon we should be past that date by now.



You never break a habit.  It only goes into remission.  The instant you pick it up again, it's like you never quit.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 28, 2008)

Well fuck, I've been lied to.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 28, 2008)

I gets to be on meh forums more.


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 28, 2008)

Well there is always things to do when FA is down...

1) Play video games
2) Listen to music
3) Go outside
4) Hang out with your friends (also combine this with #3)
5) Etc


----------



## Akkeresu (Jul 28, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> But I'm fine now. Really, yiff is the furthest thing from my mind. I'm into poledancing now. And mahjongg. Lots and lots of majohngg. And coffee? Did I mention coffee?



Poledancing, eh? I may have to give that a shot, since I've been mainly running and flying my Nexus Quantum lately.


----------



## JamestheDoc (Jul 28, 2008)

I miss all the blind praise... and even the harsh critisicms... T w T


----------



## Zentio (Jul 28, 2008)

Before FA went down, I was a quite, lonely furry.

Now I'm a Mod of a Guild on Gaia, and in said guild I'm on the way to being top poster of the month =D


----------



## Eevee (Jul 28, 2008)

FA was down?


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 28, 2008)

What's FA?

Is that some kind of website?


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 28, 2008)

FA...aren't those the initials of the French guy I had dinner with a week ago?

Or maybe it's got something to do with....cuisine?

Who am I? What am I? Where am I?


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 28, 2008)

Heh, I broke my internets habbit and now I want to read graphic novels. Watchmen, V for Vendetta, 300... All look BRILLIANT and that's all I want to do now.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 28, 2008)

Oh no!
C'mon, try to remember!!!!
GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAahh!!!
DAMN YOU, HARDWARE FAILURE!!!!
...OK, I feel better now.


----------



## Jarz (Jul 29, 2008)

Fuzzypaws said:


> You never break a habit.  It only goes into remission.  The instant you pick it up again, it's like you never quit.



wouldnt it be better than to "break" an addiction, to change it for something more "productive"?


----------



## akun (Jul 29, 2008)

I've been left to masturbate to these thread posts instead 

That way, it's like "practice" for the real FA.


----------



## c0nker (Jul 29, 2008)

akun said:


> I've been left to masturbate to these thread posts instead
> 
> That way, it's like "practice" for the real FA.




...wow. XD I found that entirely too funny....

...Hahaha XD *falls out chair*


----------



## Arrow Tibbs (Jul 30, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Heh, I broke my internets habbit and now I want to read graphic novels. Watchmen, V for Vendetta, 300... All look BRILLIANT and that's all I want to do now.



Watchmen and V for Vendetta are awesome, haven't read 300 yet though  I also recommend Hellsing if you are into manga and like over the top battles/vampires. Some nonfiction graphic novels that are good I can name off the top of my head are Maus I and II, and Persepolis I and II.

I like comics too much >_>


----------

